# Particiones solo-lectura [Solucionado]

## natrix

Hola a todos!!

Acabo de instalar gentoo y cuando monto una partición o conecto un pen, lo tengo todo a modo solo lectura. O sea que no puedo modificar ningún archivo (libreoffice y texmaker hasta ahora) y no puedo borrar o mover archivos (Dolphin).

Hay tiene idea de que puede estar pasando?

Y pido una pequeña recomendación: hay algún paquete que me permita montar archivos .iso desde Dolphin? e visto que hay algunos que se pueden cargar desde el menú del botón derecho del mouse pero no se cual es.

Gracias!!!!!Last edited by natrix on Tue Sep 17, 2013 11:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## quilosaq

 *natrix wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> cuando monto una partición o conecto un pen, lo tengo todo a modo solo lectura
> 
> ...

 ¡Hola!

¿Cómo haces para montar una partición?

----------

## natrix

Uso KDE, abro el dolphin y elijo la partición, me pide la contraseña del usuario y la ingreso.

Con los software algo parecido, file->open, elijo la partición, me pide contraseña y busco el archivo

----------

## natrix

Es por esto que preguntaba por algún paquete montador.

Mi archivo /etc/fstab está así 

```

/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/sda6               /               ext4            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda7               none            swap            sw              0 0

#/dev/cdrom             /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

```

/dev/sda2 y /dev/sda6 son mis particiones para datos

Desde ya agradezco cualquier ayuda

----------

## GregToo

Las particiones que no puedes copiar o mover son las de ext4? eso es extraño!!!!!

deberías ser capaz de hacer lo que quieras como usuario root en / y como user en /home/user

A mi sucedió, en un principio, que en el sistema de archivos NTFS solo tuve permisos de lectura(partición de windows)

pero no puede borrar o modificar dentro de ella.

Lo mismo paso cuando formate mi pendrive como NTFS.

al volver a formatearlo como como Fat32 puede leer, escribir y borrar.

Obviamente tengo activado el soporte completo para EXT4 y FAT32 en el kernel.

También active el soporte para NTFS , pero quizás solo permite lectura y por eso no

pude borrar o copiar. ( pero de esto no estoy seguro).

En cuanto a montar particiones.

yo uso XFCE4 y tuve que instalar el paquete "pmount" para automontar en - /media - cualquier dispositivo móvil que conecte

a mi sistema.   

quizás dolphin o kde-meta instalan pmount o un programa similar como dependencia para montar particiones o dispositivos removibles

porque por si solo no podrían hacerlo a menos que los declares en fstab y se monten al inicio, o con el comando "mount"

----------

## quilosaq

 *natrix wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Mi archivo /etc/fstab está así 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Entiendo que no puedes escribir en sda6, en la raiz de sda6.

Esto sería normal. sda6 parece que contiene el sistema de archivos pricipal de ti sistema. Sólo el usuario root puede escribir ahí.

En cuanto a sda2, ¿qué sistema de archivos contine?

----------

## papu

app-cdr/kcdemu  para las isos en kde

y añadir modules="vhba" en /etc/conf.d/modules

y estar en el grupo cdemu

tema montaje:

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Udisks

no creo te sirva mi fstab pero bueno

----------

## natrix

Problema solucionado!!!!

Efectivamente me faltaba el soporte para particiones NFTS, luego con chmod le cambie los permisos.

También cargue los paquetes para montar

Muchas gracias a todos!!!!!!

----------

## i92guboj

El soporte ntfs de linux es de solo lectura. Hay soporte experimental lectura-escritura, pero es y siempre será experimental, y aparte de crear directorios y archivos vacíos, para poco más sirve.

Para poder montar en modo lectura-escritura hay que usar el driver ntfs3g, que no es parte del kernel linux, pero en líneas generales funciona bastante bien. Aunque también se ha cargado alguna que otra partición en mi caso...   :Laughing: 

----------

## natrix

Si, es cierto!!

Los drivers ntfs3g hasta ahora me vienen andando bien, vengo montando las particiones sin problemas y las compilaciones corren sin problemas.

De hecho, si alguien tiene el mismo problema, pueden montar particiones ntfs directamente desde el arranque con el /etc/fstab cargando ntfs-3g como muestra el link de "papu" más arriba.

Gracias i92guboj

----------

## ensarman

yo solucione ese problema reinstalando ntfs3g

----------

## natrix

Hola nuevamente!!!

Mas arriba "papu" me recomienda usar KCDEMU para montar archivos .ISO

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> app-cdr/kcdemu para las isos en kde
> 
> y añadir modules="vhba" en /etc/conf.d/modules
> ...

 

Pero no lo puedo hacer andar, me tira este mensaje:

"Unable to connect to de CDEmu daemon"

Que debería hacer? Que significa "estar en el grupo cdemu"?

Muchas gracias

----------

## i92guboj

 *natrix wrote:*   

> Hola nuevamente!!!
> 
> Mas arriba "papu" me recomienda usar KCDEMU para montar archivos .ISO
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

En un sistema tipo *nix, todo usuario puede pertenecer (o no) a determinados grupos. Cada grupo tiene unos privilegios especiales, y un usuario que pertenezca a un grupo determinado hereda todos los derechos del grupo.

Para ver los grupos en los que está tu usuario puedes usar el comando "groups". Si cdemu no sale listado (que no saldrá), tiene que añadirlo. Para eso puedes usar "useradd" o "usermod". También hay interfaces gráficas aunque ahora mismo no recuerdo el nombre de ninguna.

En todo caso, este tipo de cambio requiere siempre que después de hacerlo cierres tu cuenta y vuelvas a hacer login para que los nuevo privilegios entren en vigor.

----------

## natrix

No tengo experiencia en esto!!!

Que sentencia debería usar para agregar cdemu?

Probé con esto pero no paso nada

```

usermod -aG cdemu /bin/bash natrix

passwd

```

----------

## quilosaq

Si usas KDE podrías lanzar KUser para añadir usuarios a grupos.

Utilizando comandos sería:

```
(root)# usermod -a -G cdemu natrix
```

Last edited by quilosaq on Sat Sep 07, 2013 10:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## GregToo

Para agregar un usuario a un grupo es tan simple como abrir con tu editor de texto 

favorito (mousepad, leafpad ...etc)

el archivo /etc/group

y al lado del grupo -al cual quieres pertenecer- agregas tu nombre de usuario.

Ejemplo:

flashusb:x:1001:rodrigo

también puedes agregar varios usuarios a un grupo

flashusb:x:1001:rodrigo,vincent

----------

## natrix

Hola:

Ya tengo el cdemu sumado al grupo, pero por lo visto no era ese el problema porque el cdemu sigue tirando el mismo error.

A seguir usando el mount, jajaja

Gracias gente!!!!

----------

